# fawn soda



## ccatt (Aug 3, 2005)

helllo,
            I have a fawn soda bottle from elmira new york with a painted label...Any ideas as to worth ect.......


----------



## TheDiggerBoy91 (Aug 3, 2005)

They go for about $10


----------



## hope4 (Aug 3, 2005)

ccatt,

 Do you have a photo of this fawn soda bottle??
 I sure would like to see it if you do.

 Thanks, Hope


----------



## ccatt (Aug 4, 2005)

sorry hope4 at this time I have no photo's of this fawn soda bottle and it's packed up right now. It is a painted label bottle but the paint isn't in that great shape (most of it easily  readible though) I am also from upstate NY (Seneca Fall's area). Where in upstate are you from?


----------



## hope4 (Aug 4, 2005)

ccatt,

 I'm from Steuben County.


 Hope4


----------



## hope4 (Aug 4, 2005)

Here is one of mine


----------



## hope4 (Aug 4, 2005)

better shot


----------



## hope4 (Aug 4, 2005)

the bottom


----------



## hope4 (Aug 4, 2005)

The Fawn.  HOW CUTE!!!!!!


----------



## TheDiggerBoy91 (Aug 4, 2005)

Probably from 1969..most ACL sodas have the dates on the base.


----------



## ccatt (Aug 4, 2005)

Very nice bottle.....Tommerow I think im going to take a pic of mine ....so expect to see one around 5 tommerow night


----------

